# men driving the new Mini



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

To merge some stuff here together 

As the MX5 isnt considered a car for "men", i m sorry to say so, but i think a mini is even less, whether it is a cooper (S) or not is irrelevant imho 

Seeing a nice woman drive a Mini (or a new beetle), now that is a cool sight! (in fact, seeing them drive any sporty car is  ). But men, please do NOT. I might be sexist about this, but i dont think you belong behind the steering wheel of a mini whilst being a man, unless you were just coming back from getting your new bottles of hair care products for your "business" 8)

Feel free to flame


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well I would have previously agreed with your sentiments.

But since discovering that our Boabt drives one from time to time, I now have to concede that the Mini is very manly car indeed. Smell that testosterone ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

No problems with men in Minis, but today I saw my first man in a Street Ka, with the roof down.

He looked really out of place! There again, I don't like the look of the car, especially with the hood up, and I reckon anyone old enough to drive would look a bit of a prat in such a Noddy car.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm not going to flame you for your suggestion about men and the mini.

I just happen to think you're wrong.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I'm not going to flame you for your suggestion about men and the mini. Â
> 
> I just happen to think you're wrong.


_whispers, "But Kell, this is the Flame Room."_


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

_oops. Â Terribly sorry old bean. Â how's this?_

Don't be a fucking arse ir_fuel. Â The only men afraid to drive a mini are those that are so unsure of their own sexuality that they feel the need to lord it up in a mobile dick extension like a TT.

For the rest of us, it doesn't matter what the fuck the car looks like, we still retain all of our masculinity. Â

I could drive down the street in a Reliant Robin and still get birds foaming at the gash.

_Is that a little better?_


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

What's more, it's an accusation so easily levied at the TT, it's a bit odd that you hurl it at the Mini... :-/


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I could drive down the street in a Reliant Robin and still get birds foaming at the gash.


foaming?

Mmmm, fungal.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> I could drive down the street in a Reliant Robin and still get birds foaming at the gash.


Yes sometimes the old biddies do get a little confused as to where they should be putting their Steradent tablets Â ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Hmmm, Kell. No offence m8 but the only way you'd get any bird 'foaming at the gash' would be to jam a couple of Alka Seltzer up ther I'm afraid. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mini !! Erm is that a glorified roller skate?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

LMFAO @ Thorney & NickP


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

I knew i should have posted this on the scooby form 8)

But at least now i got proof, because you are not sharing my opinion about men and Mini's, TT's ARE driven by gay hairdressers!

... ofcourse i am so confident about my heterosexuality that i drive one too, just to be "the exception to the rule" ;D (moreover, chicks always dig men of which they think are gay :)


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

ir why don't you just stick to Chocolote. 

"ladies love fine wines and Belgian Chocolate", Swiss Tony.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I hear NuTTs has a new Mini on order......


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Just driven a Cooper S with a friend this morning who is 'considering' one. However, his only problem that it was a bit cutesie (unlike him who's 20stone and 6'3).

Discuss...

Well I like them but I can see what he means (must say I've seen far more 'men' driving Cooper Ss than I expected).


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> The only men afraid to drive a mini are those that are so unsure of their own sexuality that they feel the need to lord it up in a mobile dick extension like a TT.


so that's no one here then? : : (cites Claire thread, alpha male etc etc)



> I could drive down the street in a Reliant Robin and still get birds foaming at the gash.


Kell - lmao ;D I am NEVER going to forget you said that and will take every oportunity to remind you :-*

L


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> ir why don't you just stick to Chocolote. Â
> 
> "ladies love fine wines and Belgian Chocolate", Swiss Tony.


Sorry but swiss chocolate is much more better!!!! And fine wine... for sure we like it !!!!

And if you are talking about minis and mens look at this :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Sorry but swiss chocolate is much more better!!!! And fine wine... for sure we like it !!!!
> 
> And if you are talking about minis and mens look at this :


Poofs car.


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Poofs car.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ok - so maybe foaming is a little over the top.

But certainly damp.

(Or is the wetness just because they've pissed themselves?)


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Enough gash speculation -- Ed



Mark


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

TARTS, the whole fucking lot of 'em, TARTS. 
A MINI is not a Mini. The Mini was a real man's car, built when a point of bitter was 2sh 10d! This wooly woofters posers apology for a B(loody) M(odern) W(ankers) car is just that.
Stuff your MINI - a motor built for girlies.

Disclaimer
The insults in this flame are not expressed at any individual. Any individual who may feel aggrieved can just go get their MINI and be be one its natural and wholesome contents. If any Brewers feel that the price of their beer is overpriced after reading this, they may reduce them (please). Please note this also applies to Whisky Distillers.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> TARTS, the whole fucking lot of 'em, TARTS.
> A MINI is not a Mini. Â The Mini was a real man's car, built when a point of bitter was 2sh 10d! Â This wooly woofters posers apology for a B(loody) M(odern) W(ankers) car is just that.
> Stuff your MINI - a motor built for girlies.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%

they should stick a kidney-shaped grill on the front and a BMW 1 series badge on the arse.


----------

